# Wonderful Dog Pictures-Pioneer Woman Blog



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think Blair is the one who turned me on to this website, and I have really enjoyed it.

Anyway, Ree Drummond, author of The Pioneer Woman blog, holds different photography contests and her latest is for photos of dogs! There are some really wonderful pictures here:

http://thepioneerwoman.com/photography/


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love it. I added a photo of Selka and Gunner.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh wonderful! I look forward to seeing it


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Those are beautiful pictures. I can't wait to see your pictures Debles. I think I might add one later, too.


----------

